# Recommendation on a Choice of 2 Gas Fireplaces



## Greg in Alaska (Sep 8, 2015)

Help please.  I am going to be installing a direct vent gas fireplace in my master bedroom.  The selection has come down to a choice  between 2 linear fireplaces.  The Valor L1 or the Marquis Skyline II.  Both look to be very similar, but there is a difference in "all in" price (with accessories) of about $2,000.  This seems like a pretty big difference for fireplaces with about the same appearance, size  and BTU output.  Am I missing something?  Is there a compelling reasons why the Valor is worth 2 grand more?  Please give me your opinion of the two and which you would recommend.  I thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 10, 2015)

no exp with the marquis
but Valor is GREAT!


----------



## Madchen (Sep 12, 2015)

As a hearth dealer, I've compared these two with customers in the past.  The Skyline II is built as more of a decorative unit (vs. a heater rated unit) by industry standards, so the cost of materials, R & D, etc are less than the L1.  The Skyline II has tempered glass instead of ceramic glass (the L1 has ceramic) and the efficiency ratings aren't as high as the L1's, and Valors come standard with a full function remote control, which is about a $300 add on option for the Skyline II.  For a master bedroom application, efficiency may not be as important to you if you aren't using it as a primary heat source...I always tend to lean towards Valor because I love the company and, in my experience, they produce really well built products.  If the $$ difference is $2,000 though, I can't say getting a Valor is worth that much more!


----------

